# Mixer Review - EdibleMalfunction



## Chukin'Vape (8/8/18)

In this episode myself, Richard & Deetz mix up 6 of EdibleMalfunction's recipes - found two banging recipes, one blueberry and one strawberry. We also find a recipe that still needs some work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

